# Colne valley cockapoo's Bertie One year old



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been a while since i've been on here but Bertie turned one at the start of the month- it's gone so quick. Just woundering how the other puppies from that same litter are getting on.
Bertie well he never seems to get tired he is on the go 24/7 and is such a charachter can be naughty at times he likes to pinch other peoples belongings and daily we are coming up with new tactics to get the item off him as he is so clever he doesnt seem to fall for it twice. However he is beautiful he loves his cuddles and kisses still and i wouldnt change him for the world. He love's going to the groomers and doesnt make a fuss haha .

I have attatched some photos of my naughty poo here.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bertie is lovely, belated Happy Birthday, can't help about litter mates though i'm afraid.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Bertie. Eddie was 1 on the 9th of February but he's not a colne valley one x x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is sort of Berties relation as she's a Colne Valley pup but a year older. Lolly will be 2 on 24th Feb. Still haven't found one of her litter mates.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Haven't been here for quite a while but just wanting to say that Bertie's brother Pickle is doing really well. He's full of fun also and into stealing slippers, pants and socks.. then we have the devil of a job getting them off him 

He also loves the groomers and we went abroad for the first time last month so he went into kennels. We were all really upset but according to the kennel maids he had a great time and made some new friends lol.. so all the worry was for nothing!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

happy birthday Bertie.one year how the time flies.my ginger just turned one year on the 6 th of June, ,it seems just like last month we picked her out and brought her home


----------

